# Interesting Portland trade news involving Battier/Calderon



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

In a different thread I kind of played around with the idea of trading Jarrett Jack and Travis Outlaw for Shane Battier. As I was reading the RealGM forums, I came across this post. Turns out that trade might work after all.



> Joe Freeman and Jason Quick were both in studio on Primetime today, doing a post-season wrap-up of sorts. They talked about the season the was, the current offseason and the upcoming summer.
> 
> The first interesting comment by Quick was a story he told that happened last summer. He said that him and a fellow beat writer from the Seattle area were out to dinner at a "Bennihana's" type of restaurant, and unbeknownst to them, the Rockets management team was at the same restaurant, sitting not to far away from them. Apparently the Rockets new GM is one of those loud arrogant types and they were all talking about what moves they needed to make to get past a team like San Antonio. All of them were completely ripping apart Shane Battier. They really just didn't like him and thought he would be an awful fit in Adelman's system, so they were all brainstorming potential trade scenarios. Portland eventually came up and the first name thrown out was Jarrett Jack. They pretty much all turned him down as they didn't think he had enough potential to be any better than Rafer Alston. The next name was Travis Outlaw and apparently a lot of them were pretty interested in him, but were concerned about his consistency and if he'd every be able to put it all together. Anyway, long story short is that the Rockets management isn't really in love with Battier and if Portland was willing to trade a guy like Outlaw for him, a deal could probably be had. That of course leaves the question... Would Portland want to move Outlaw for Battier?
> 
> ...


Is anyone open to the idea of trading for Battier? 

The piece about Calderon is also very interesting. This could be a very good offseason.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Quick must be peeking through the blinds again.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Hap said:


> Quick must be peeking through the blinds again.


He's good and quick at that.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Bring me Calderon! Shane would be a nice pick up, but for Martell, not Travis!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

PG: Jose Calderon
SG: Brandon Roy
SF: Shane Battier
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge
C: Greg Oden

6th man: Rudy Fernandez 


Soon to be *elite status*


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Shane Battier, Josh Childress, whomever; as long as they can play D and inject a little bit of toughness into our starting lineup -- I hope KP is able to swing it.

Who knows about Calderon ... I've almost got to think that Toronto is going to be trying to move TJ Ford before they try to ship Calderon out. We'll see.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> PG: Jose Calderon
> SG: Brandon Roy
> SF: Shane Battier
> PF: LaMarcus Aldridge
> ...


Don't know how many assets we have to nag both of them though. Jose is probably going to get a big offer from Toronto.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> Don't know how many assets we have to nag both of them though.


Canzano can certainly nag both of them. Although I wouldn't call him an asset, exactly. But close.

barfo


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Why would the Houston Rockets get rid of Battier? He's a great defender and fits agewise with their core of Yao and McGrady. Battier is a bit older than our core, so I don't know if he will help us when we contend for a championship in the future.

Calderon would be a terrific pick-up, if we don't give up too much. But again, I don't see why the Raptors would trade Calderon.

Is Quick just making this stuff up? Both situations sound unlikely.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

OT-There's a banner ad on my page asking me to vote for MVP. But the person who made it got Chris Paul mixed up with Derrick Rose. Kinda funny.

Anyways, defense certainly isn't helping them win a championship, much less win a first round match up. They'd be trading defense for offense, which might work.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

That's so odd. Those two are the only two I've been wanting the Blazers to go after this year. They are super efficient (low turnovers, don't need many shots etc). Battier is a beefed up James Jones (great defense with a 3 point shot) with a higher BB IQ and would be perfect for this team. He would be our perimeter defensive stopper. Calderon is the model of what a pass first ubber efficient PG should be. I'd take him over Nash at this point in their careers considering their ages.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Calderon would be a perfect fit. But, I just don't see it happening. Why would they give up the better of their two starting caliber point guards? Not to mention Calderon is a better defender and better outside shooter than Ford. We'd have to give up a little more than Jack and Outlaw/Webster to get him IMO anyways.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Russell Westbrook is still my first preference at PG. DEFENSE. Stop that dribble penetration.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

RoyToy said:


> Russell Westbrook is still my first preference at PG. DEFENSE. Stop that dribble penetration.


I hear that Shane Battier guy plays defense too.

Great PG defenders aren't as effective as great SF pgs. Not to mention they are harder to find. Westbrook is above average for a guard, but has nothing on guys like Battier and Bowen.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

for all of you that are so enamored with Calderon, have you been watching the Toronto/Orlando series? Calderon is getting burned by Jameer Nelson. I do not think that Calderon is that much of an upgrade to Blake and especially not in the West.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

RoyToy said:


> Russell Westbrook is still my first preference at PG. DEFENSE. Stop that dribble penetration.


We need someone more ready to play now. Westbrook is anointed with high upside, mainly because he has great athleticism and just blossomed out of nowhere, under-the-radar this past season. But he lacks a good handle and is a horrible decision maker. I'd hate to mortgage the future at the point guard position on a point guard project. Steve Blake is much more of a sure thing, with him at least you know what your going to get.

The more I think of it, I'd rather go after a SF with our first rounder or trade it away for a veteran who has already established in the league.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> for all of you that are so enamored with Calderon, have you been watching the Toronto/Orlando series? Calderon is getting burned by Jameer Nelson. I do not think that Calderon is that much of an upgrade to Blake and especially not in the West.


Been watching him hand out assists and busting 3's on people all season long. One series (in which he's doing pretty well) isn't going to change my opinion.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

RoyToy said:


> Russell Westbrook is still my first preference at PG. DEFENSE. Stop that dribble penetration.


Yeah and Westbrook is a much more realistic option than these two.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't mind Quick. (especially compared to Canzano who is simply an idiot)But I can hear Quick saying YES Calderon is attainable. Just like I can hear Peter Vecsey saying it. Which both have as much credibility as me saying it. How would he know?

Sure if you over pay (in a trade) you can get almost anyone. So around and around and around we go. Every player we talk about would be great to have. But at what cost? My guess is Calderon is Toronto's choice as a starter. Battier is probably attainable because he is solid but not "spectacular". He certainly is no Rudy Gay (Bad trade)But sure he would be a great fit on the Blazers. But for Webster or Travis? We will be arguing that all freakin summer.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

RoyToy said:


> Russell Westbrook is still my first preference at PG. DEFENSE. Stop that dribble penetration.


No more rookies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> No more rookies!!!!!!!!!!!!


Amen.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> for all of you that are so enamored with Calderon, have you been watching the Toronto/Orlando series? Calderon is getting burned by Jameer Nelson. I do not think that Calderon is that much of an upgrade to Blake and especially not in the West.


He has nobody backing him up! With us, he has LA on one side and The Senator on the other! His court vision and ability to set up others, far out weighs his defensive liability.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't see Calderon as being available. He's outplayed T.J. Ford this year, and it looks like one of them will be dealt in the off-season (Calderon is a restricted FA). I think they trade Ford.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> He has nobody backing him up! With us, he has LA on one side and The Senator on the other! His court vision and ability to set up others, far out weighs his defensive liability.


Five stars to HCP for the first use of the Senator outside of the thread where it was created!!!



On to the topic
Calderon, I think that to get him without using the big 3 + Rudy, we would have to give up
Outlaw
Przybilla
and more, perhaps our 13th pick and Jack or something like that. But, I would not be surprised to see him in a Blazers uni next year. But I think that the two players who they would covet would be Outlaw and Joel.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I've always loved to have Battier on this team. The guy fits in perfectly, can hit the corner 3 as well as James Jones can, and he can defend with the best of them.
Outlaw would be a hefty price, but I'd consider it. I wouldn't mind having Calderon either. I don't think he's the perfect PG for this team because he can't defend, but he's an upgrade over Blake/Jack for sure.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> I hear that Shane Battier guy plays defense too.


I'm talking about PG, not SF.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

RoyToy said:


> I'm talking about PG, not SF.


Read my post, I answered that too.

Versatile defensive SF > Defensive minded PG


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

RoyToy said:


> I'm talking about PG, not SF.


I really think in the league today you can get away with a PG that isn't a defensive stud. Now with the zone defense and us having a huge monster in the paint we would be just fine without a defensive wizard at the point.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I wouldn't mind getting Battier, but I wouldn't go out of our way to get a deal done. I probably would not trade Outlaw for him, only Martell and Jack and that probably is not enough. He just doesn't seem that much better than Ime or James Jones. He is a bad offensive player, the only reason his %'s are high is because he never takes shots unless they are gimmies. Makes your stats decent, but costs the team points.

Calderon would be a great addition, I'd give up Travis for sure and seriously consider Rudy as well.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I'd trade Travis before Webster, and don't really want to get rid of either.

You guys think Battier can continue to be a defensive stud into our championship runs? He's already almost 30.

Calderon would be awesome to get, but I'd be happy with Westbrook too.

I really don't think we need to alter a lot to get where we need to be. If we got Calderon, I wouldn't complain, but I'd be a little confused if we picked up Battier.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I really think in the league today you can get away with a PG that isn't a defensive stud. Now with the zone defense and us having a huge monster in the paint we would be just fine without a defensive wizard at the point.


How many PGs in the league ARE defensive studs? I can't really think of any off the top of my head besides Chris Paul. 

I'm really more interested in Battier. A veterans experience would be nice if this team wants to contend for a championship in 2-3 years. A great versatile defender would do wonders for us. During some nights in the 07-08 season, it litterally felt like we were getting raped from long range. I would pull the trigger on Webster+Jack, but I'd probably do the same for Outlaw+Jack. It'd be nice for Battier to teach young Webster how to play better defense. It wouldn't matter that Outlaw is gone because Rudy could be that spark scorer off the bench. Battiers ability to defend and shoot the 3 would be a perfect addition to this team.



LameR said:


> You guys think Battier can continue to be a defensive stud into our championship runs? He's already almost 30.


I don't see why not. Bruce Bower is still kicking it isn't he?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> for all of you that are so enamored with Calderon, have you been watching the Toronto/Orlando series? Calderon is getting burned by Jameer Nelson. I do not think that Calderon is that much of an upgrade to Blake and especially not in the West.


I agree. He plays zero defense even though he has a nice jumper, but he's not worth what it would take to obtain him.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> I agree. He plays zero defense even though he has a nice jumper, but he's not worth what it would take to obtain him.


I'm tired of hearing how this guy plays NO defense! Who does play defense? I would like somebody to list what PG's play great D? When making this list also let me know how HUGE their contract is!


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

How do they know it was Rockets management and not a random group of guys talking about what "we" need to do with the team this summer? The way it's written, it sounds like Quick didn't know who they sat next to but figured it to be the new GM based on typical guy talk.

Dan


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

dkap said:


> How do they know it was Rockets management and not a random group of guys talking about what "we" need to do with the team this summer? The way it's written, it sounds like Quick didn't know who they sat next to but figured it to be the new GM based on typical guy talk.
> 
> Dan


Even if Rockets management had no problems with Battier, wouldn't you consider Outlaw+Jack anyways?


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

It's interesting speculation about Calderon. Didn't the Toronto GM put the Suns together, or do I have that wrong? Which of those point guards (Calderon or Ford) would work better in the style of play he wants? It looks to me like they are leaning over backwards to not alienate Ford; he's starting in two playoff games and has basically shot them out of both games (2 for 17). But then why would they want to keep a guy who is doing that? It's really confusing. I don't think Ford has much trade value for them because of his back condition. Is it possible they would really like Sergio Rodriguez? Although they don't have a true center (Joel), maybe they don't want one for their style of play. Probably for a wide open running style, only Outlaw would interest them or maybe Channing Frye because he can actually hit outside shots, unlike Bargnani?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Well Jack is out of the question in Houston because not only is he not an upgrade to Alston, but he is worse than Brooks. 

As for Battier, he would be a nice fit, but I would be shocked if Houston traded him. He did well under Adelman IMO. Outlaw would be a nice offensive piece next to McGrady and Yao though. Trading one of the lowest basketball IQ's for one of the highest would be a great move for Pritchard.

Calderon isn't going anywhere unless there has been some sort of behind the scenes trade request.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Battier would work under "Nate ball".


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

To me, Calderon is the most attainable up and coming point guard out there. I would push hard for him, and would discuss anything short of the big 3 to get him.

If that were to come through, I think our biggest need would be a SF who is a defensive stopper who can hit the 3 but won't need a ton of touches (like a Bruce Bowen type, but younger and not so dirty). Battier fits this mold pretty well, and I would be very interested in him.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> Read my post, I answered that too.
> 
> Versatile defensive SF > Defensive minded PG


Again, I'm talking STRICTLY PG. Between Calderon and Westbrook, I'd prefer Westbrook. Not only is he a great defender, he can get to the hoop at will and knock down the open shot.

But since you want to talk about Battier, the Blazers can still get both. Are you happy now? Christ.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I'm tired of hearing how this guy plays NO defense! Who does play defense? I would like somebody to list what PG's play great D? When making this list also let me know how HUGE their contract is!


Kidd
Billups
Paul
Williams
Harris
Rondo
Fisher
Davis(when he wants to)

And that was just off the top of my head. Notice how they are all or were on good teams?

Steve Nash gets abused and it shows. If you can't stop dribble penetration you're going to have a long day. Calderon would be no different. Guards kill the Raptors. Absolutely kill them. And with Paul, West and possibly Rose all going to be in the WC, the Blazers are gonna need a PG that plays more D than Calderon.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Battier, Aldridge, Oden = Best defensive frontline in the league. A deal for Battier could help crack open the window for us just next year.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting idea!!! I would love to get Jose. Between him, Rudy and Sergio... there would be great camaraderie. Which I think would go great with the current team chemistry.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

RoyToy said:


> Kidd
> Billups
> Paul
> Williams
> ...


I see 5 guys that are untouchable or you wouldn't want them on your team. One guy is almost 50 years old. And Rondo, who can gamble all day long because he has the defensive player of the year backing him up when he gets burnt! That leaves Harris!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

What does them being untouchable have to do with anything?

These guys are all good PGs that play good defense(minus Davis maybe). Not arguable. Kidd is a little older now, but he's still a good defender, just not as good as he was.

Derrick Rose will be a good defender.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> ...he's not worth what it would take to obtain him.


How do you know? Do you know what the theoretical deal would be?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Fork said:


> How do you know? Do you know what the theoretical deal would be?


Well IF (big if) they were going to trade for non-big 3 or rudy, I think the sign & trade would look something like this

Portland trades 
Travis Outlaw
Joel Przybilla
Steve Blake (Perhaps Jack, but I think they would demand blake)
#13 Pick

Toronto trades
Resigned Calderon ~ 8-10mil per
Scrub (Garbajosa or Brezec.

Why for Portland
They get their starting PG without destroying their starting 5. Losing their three players would all be hard on the team, but that would be the cost of the upgrade. With Oden coming in, Joel is somewhat expendable and Blake would be a BU anyway with Calderon as the starter. Outlaw's offense would not be as needed with the addition of Oden and Rudy. 

Why for Toronto
They upgrade two of their starting positions with Outlaw over Moon and Przybilla over Rasho. Also, Blake would be a good insurance policy if Ford got injured. Rasho is too slow and old now, but Bosh really needs a tough guy to like Joel to take care of the paint, and also Rasho has not been a good rebounder or blocker, but Joel would be much better and would play well in their system. Outlaw would be a lot like Moon who fits well in their system, but he is better at most things but is a much better shooter which will be needed to spread the floor for Bosh. Also, they get the 13th pick witch should be nice.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

GOD said:


> Well IF (big if) they were going to trade for non-big 3 or rudy, I think the sign & trade would look something like this
> 
> Portland trades
> Travis Outlaw
> ...


That reminds me wayyyyyy too much of the Kiki V. trade with Denver.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

chairman said:


> That reminds me wayyyyyy too much of the Kiki V. trade with Denver.


This is nothing like that trade aside from consolidating a pile of okay talent for the most talented player in the trade.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

chairman said:


> That reminds me wayyyyyy too much of the Kiki V. trade with Denver.


I am not necessarily supporting this trade idea, but I was taking an attempt to answer the question of what it would take to get Calderon without giving up Roy, Oden, Aldridge or Rudy. I would also not be against the trade. I really think it is fair to both sides. I think there would be happy and pissed Toronto and Portland fans. 

I think if Toronto were to do this trade it would hinge on their belief that Ford can stay healthy. If they don't believe that, then there would not be any trade possible.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

This is not "news". This is a message board rumor. 

Please. There is a difference.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Calderon would be a perfect fit. But, I just don't see it happening. Why would they give up the better of their two starting caliber point guards? Not to mention Calderon is a better defender and better outside shooter than Ford.


Just my best guess at reading the tea leaves, but TJ is the proud owner of a much bigger contract which makes him much more difficult to move. I also think they might feel TJ is a better fit/compliment to Parker and Kapono (who I'm guessing they'd rather start over Moon) because of his blazing speed and drive and kick game. I'd guess they'd want Travis or Joel or Frye + #13 for JC.

On Shane, here's guessing that the Rocket's management might have reevaluated how well he fits with the club... dude's had a great year. I doubt he's on the block awaiting a best offer.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> This is not "news". This is a message board rumor.
> 
> Please. There is a difference.


perhaps you don't watch the evening news much (I don't) and aren't aware of whats passing for news these days... this might pass their sniff test

Anyhoo... I do agree with your point of how flimsy this "story" is. Whats JQ's batting average on this sort of thing? I'd put it at pretty close to zero. The latest Blazer management group may play nicer on the surface with the Oregonian reporters, but I doubt they're letting them in on any real details. Quick is likely just reporting rumors that agents are feeding him, and sports agents have various motivations other then relaying what will likely happen. The same thing could be said about sports beat "reporters"

STOMP


----------



## angrypuppy (Jul 5, 2005)

TJ Ford is just one bad fall from decapitation.

My bet is that Toronto keeps Calderon.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I would trade either Outlaw or Webster for Battier. Shane is an underated player. He does all the little things and more that don't show up on stat sheets and more kind of like Scottie Pippen did. Shane can do it all and he's good at it all. Players like Battier and Pippen don't come around that offten vary underated players.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i just rewatched this on tv. 

at the very end of this tidbit quick basically says

"we finished our dinner. but they were still talking. so me and my colleague decided to order more wine, food and dessert. by the time we left, we were pretty loopy jotting down everything on our pads." and looking through the blinds of the restaurant.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

crandc said:


> This is not "news". This is a message board rumor.
> 
> Please. There is a difference.


Please stop being the board nanny, determining for all of us what is news and what isn't news.

It's news of sorts, since it's being reported by the closest thing we have to a beat reporter for the Blazers. He's obviously got relevant connections and I'm sure he knows that Portland is going to make a major play for Calderon in the offseason. No matter what a bunch of fans think of the likelyhood of the trade actually happening.


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> PG: Jose Calderon
> SG: Brandon Roy
> SF: Shane Battier
> PF: LaMarcus Aldridge
> ...


This team would win 50 games next year.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

RoyToy said:


> Again, I'm talking STRICTLY PG. Between Calderon and Westbrook, I'd prefer Westbrook. Not only is he a great defender, he can get to the hoop at will and knock down the open shot.
> 
> But since you want to talk about Battier, the Blazers can still get both. Are you happy now? Christ.


How would you know Westbrook would be a great defender in the NBA? Competition is different, and it'd take awhile for Westbrook to be this "super great PG defender" that you want. No more rookies please, we should start contending for a title soon.

Battier can defend PGs too. At least on the wing. If PGs drive we have Oden in the middle.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

GOD said:


> Well IF (big if) they were going to trade for non-big 3 or rudy, I think the sign & trade would look something like this
> 
> Portland trades
> Travis Outlaw
> ...


Case and Point. That is WAYYYYY over paying for Calderon. It is not imperative to have a top flight point guard people. We need a slightly more defensive minded point guard, who is poise, steady, and can knock down the open shot. Calerdon's best asset is his shooting ability, which is great for a team who is doesn't have 3 or 4 other offensive weapons, but we do. I would rather our PG's best ability be defense or court vision.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MAS RipCity said:


> Case and Point. That is WAYYYYY over paying for Calderon. It is not imperative to have a top flight point guard people. We need a slightly more defensive minded point guard, who is poise, steady, and can knock down the open shot. Calerdon's best asset is his shooting ability, which is great for a team who is doesn't have 3 or 4 other offensive weapons, but we do. I would rather our PG's best ability be defense or court vision.


While having a good defending PG would be nice, it's just not that important. Who would this PG be anyways?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd want both of them on our team. 

I think Battier is the exact type of player we need at SF. Calderon is meh, but i'd take him as he is an upgrade.

It all depends on what we would have to give up to aquire them. 

No way in hell i'd give up Outlaw, Blake, Pryzbilla and our 1st... lol... That would make our team worse, imo.

Pryzbilla, Blake and Outlaw are huge parts of the team. Pryzbilla is really needed next year with Oden coming off an injury which kept him sidelined all year.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

I think some of you SERIOUSLY undervalue Calderon. He is a young Steve Nash and I would expect to pay quite a bit to pry him away from Toronto. That said, as long as we're not giving up our "core 4" I'd be all in.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I like Calderon alot and sure I would give up outlaw but only if battier was on his way to portland to.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

It's funny . . . no one really mentioned Calderon before the trade deadline (and there were a lot of players mentioned) After the trade deadline, it comes out that KP had an interest in him and all of sudden Calderon is a god.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

It's_GO_Time said:


> It's funny . . . no one really mentioned Calderon before the trade deadline (and there were a lot of players mentioned) After the trade deadline, it comes out that KP had an interest in him and all of sudden Calderon is a god.


We pursued Calderon before the trade deadline. We just never got him.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

It's_GO_Time said:


> It's funny . . . no one really mentioned Calderon before the trade deadline (and there were a lot of players mentioned) After the trade deadline, it comes out that KP had an interest in him and all of sudden Calderon is a god.


My liking for Calderon has nothing to do with what Pritchard says about him. The more I've watched him play meaningful games the more I'm impressed with him.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> It's funny . . . no one really mentioned Calderon before the trade deadline (and there were a lot of players mentioned) After the trade deadline, it comes out that KP had an interest in him and all of sudden Calderon is a god.


He's not a god, but he shoots 52% from the field and 43% from 3pt range (1% pt below James Jones), and over 8 assists in just 30 minutes. He's an incredible PG, and would make us a title contender next season!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> He's not a god, but he shoots 52% from the field and 43% from 3pt range (1% pt below James Jones), and over 8 assists in just 30 minutes. He's an incredible PG, and would make us a title contender next season!


Maybe . . . I just find it funny that for being an incredible PG his name never came up on this board until news that KP was trying to trade for him. Now his name comes up all the time and posters love him . . . in fact to some he has all of a sudden become the missing piece to being a title contender. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

B-Roy said:


> We pursued Calderon before the trade deadline. We just never got him.


I guess my point is being lost (sounds like a me problem) . . . Blazers might have pursued him prior to the trade deadline, but did one poster speak highly of him before the news hit we were pursuing him.

I jsut feel like we are a bunch of sheep . . . KP says Calderon and we flock and praise him. Now, of course it is KP, and if posters are ever going to follow a shepard, KP is that shepard.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Maybe . . . I just find it funny that for being an incredible PG his name never came up on this board until news that KP was trying to trade for him. Now his name comes up all the time and posters love him . . . in fact to some he has all of a sudden become the missing piece to being a title contender. :biggrin:


Thats not even true, there were several threads on the blazer board that talked about getting Calderon before we knew that KP was after him. It has just come up more often since we have been out of the playoff race as our attention is once again turned to the future.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Maybe . . . I just find it funny that for being an incredible PG his name never came up on this board until news that KP was trying to trade for him. Now his name comes up all the time and posters love him . . . in fact to some he has all of a sudden become the missing piece to being a title contender. :biggrin:


I don't understand why that would matter anyways? Pritchard has a good eye for talent, people realize that and now they want him in Portland.

I don't remember Pritchard saying that, it must have been a piece of news that I missed. I started watching more of Calderon after I was watching a game of his on NBATV really early in the year. Since then he's intrigued me and I've wanted us to go after him. Whether its possible without giving up too much? I doubt it would happen.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

GOD said:


> Thats not even true, there were several threads on the blazer board that talked about getting Calderon before we knew that KP was after him. It has just come up more often since we have been out of the playoff race as our attention is once again turned to the future.


I must have missed those threads . . . and that certainly would show I was wrong about my theory.

Note: Getting a lot of responses to that one post when usually I get no responses to my posts . . . didn't mean to piss posters off, it was just a funny trend that I saw.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't understand why that would matter anyways? Pritchard has a good eye for talent, people realize that and now they want him in Portland.
> 
> I don't remember Pritchard saying that, it must have been a piece of news that I missed. I started watching more of Calderon after I was watching a game of his on NBATV really early in the year. Since then he's intrigued me and I've wanted us to go after him. Whether its possible without giving up too much? I doubt it would happen.


I don't no if it matters (does anything on this board matter?) . . . I just thought it was funny . . . I guess not.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

It's_GO_Time said:


> I must have missed those threads . . . and that certainly would show I was wrong about my theory.
> 
> Note: Getting a lot of responses to that one post when usually I get no responses to my posts . . . didn't mean to piss posters off, it was just a funny trend that I saw.


A little sensitive? I wasn't pissed off at all. Not sure what I said that makes you think you pissed me off.

Anyways, if I was, this is a message board who gives a flying **** who's pissed at you or not.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

The news that KP was after Calderon broke on March 2nd - kp after calderon

There are several threads that discuss Calderon prior to that, but I think it really started with this thread - Calderon a Blazer? - posted December 20th 2007.



EDIT: I ain't pissed either. Just pointing out what I saw. Also, board right now. Wish the Blazers were in the playoffs right now.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

GOD said:


> The news that KP was after Calderon broke on March 2nd - kp after calderon
> 
> There are several threads that discuss Calderon prior to that, but I think it really started with this thread - Calderon a Blazer? - posted December 20th 2007.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link . . . it does show that Calderon's name came up before the news we were trying to trade for him (not really from a poster, but the issue was raised and discussed on this board).

I still think the thread shows a little of what I was talking about . . . without KP's endorsement, Calderon is a debate of whether he would even help the team. With KP's endorsement, Calderon becomes the answer at PG.

But whatever, I'm goiing to bail out of this conversation . . . I'm wrong and being too sensitive (no sarcasm).

But thanks again for the link and props to you and Zags for liking him prior to the KP endorsement and big props to LameR who looked liked the only one ready to trade Webster or Outlaw for him.

If I have done any good today . . . at least I got rid of Darius as my screen name and put in Oden. Although if my track record holds that means Oden will be gone in 3 years. : (


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Anyways, if I was, this is a message board who gives a flying **** who's pissed at you or not.


Call me neurotic (or sensitive) but I actually enjoy interacting with a lot of the posters here and do care if I piss some posters off.

But trying to keep it in perspective . . . if I ever get too caught up in this board, I just shut it down and go grab a beer . . . so I guess I'm only mildly neurotic.

Befor I go I just want you to know . . . I love you zags! :biggrin:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Thanks for the link . . . it does show that Calderon's name came up before the news we were trying to trade for him (not really from a poster, but the issue was raised and discussed on this board).
> 
> I still think the thread shows a little of what I was talking about . . . without KP's endorsement, Calderon is a debate of whether he would even help the team. With KP's endorsement, Calderon becomes the answer at PG.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize that it was you kissmydarius. I am not displaying avatars and that's usually how i recognize you. 

I think that you do have a point, even if a few posters were discussing him earlier, KP's word is gold around here. I think if KP said we should go after the stash, many anti-stash posters would reconsider. KP has made so many good decisions that it's hard to go against him.


----------

